# Ford Asbo crashed by the salesman on delivery...RESULT!



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bought a white ST2 for my employee which was supposed to have been delivered at 4.30 today, got a call from the dealership at 5.00 the 22 year old salesman had rear ended someone - apparently both airbags went off and one has smashed the side window - not seen the car yet :?

Salesman has been sent home apparently and my employee is gutted, he's been like a cat on a hot tin roof all day  it's full spec and white which is apparently rare - *advice please* - personally i want a full guarantee of the repair and further discount - my initial reaction is to walk away - but as said my guy has his heart set on this car :?

Obviously not a minor shunt as both AB went off :?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah heres some advice - DONT TAKE THE CAR!!!!!! 
can't you make them lend you a demo for a while or something whilst they get you a new one?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry forgot to mention it's not brand new- it's 10 months old


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

zedman said:


> yeah heres some advice - DONT TAKE THE CAR!!!!!!
> can't you make them lend you a demo for a while or something whilst they get you a new one?


Agreed 100 %, the only way i would take it if it was very seriously discounted


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I would expect a large discount, and the car to be repaired at a bodyshop of my choice, and a equivalent courtesy car whilst it was being repaired


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Wouldn't touch it, just get him another one instead, it can't be that rare, they've sold hundreds of them :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andy - I feel for your guy, however how would you feel if you were given a car which had been smacked up as your new car?

Personally I would insist that the dealer supply an exact replacement within 1 month. You have paid for a brand new car, this one is no longer brand new, it is a severely damaged repaired car and this is the dealers problem not yours.

If they are unhelpful then Ford CS hopefully will sort it out.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry forgot to mention it's not brand new- it's 10 months old


this is the problem Richard :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd reject it.

It's very easy to get over-excited about a new car, but in a few months time (when he's in another ST2) he'll have forgotten all about it.

The other way to look at it is from a purely business POV. Will the crash have an negative effect on the value ofe the car down the line?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry forgot to mention it's not brand new- it's 10 months old
> ...


Ah! - I didnt read that bit. In which case talk to your guy and offer him the choice of the car repaired, or wait while you find another suitable ST.

If he will accept the repaired ST then the dealer should offer a substantial discount (10-20%) plus a loan car for duration of repairs.

If not then another example will turn up withing 2 or 3 months.

Personally if I was him I would not want the crash repaired car, especially as the airbags have gone off.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers guys but if i reject it, does the dealer have any obligation legal or otherwise, to inform any future prospective puchaser that the car has been repaired :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would forget it there are plenty about my local Ford dealer has 3 or 4 on the front at all times all Ford direct cars as soon as one is sold he gets another he has had about 3 white ones in the last few months


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Walk away. Surely your within your right to reject the car as the car was in an accident before you signed confirmation of delivery surely.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd walk. Repaired cars are never as good as they were before. It's not just the bodywork, but any electrics etc. that are changed.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Walk away and find another one, from the sound of it, it will could be Cat c/d now


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jbell said:


> ....could be Cat c/d now


I assume that the dealer could repair the damage in their own workshops and the car then put back on the road without any blemish to its history? :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > ....could be Cat c/d now
> ...


That would be dishonest :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Went to look at it today - doesn't look too bad.

Front bumper and spoile r cracked - think the airbags did more damage than the impact - trashed the dash and cracked the windscreen :?

I've asked for an assessors report and what consideration they are prepared to allow me on the price if i still decide to take it.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Went to look at it today - doesn't look too bad.
> 
> Front bumper and spoile r cracked - think the airbags did more damage than the impact - trashed the dash and cracked the windscreen :?
> 
> I've asked for an assessors report and what consideration they are prepared to allow me on the price if i still decide to take it.


If it needs a dash then walk away, prone to squeaking and you will know.

There have to be others on the trader/top marques site


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

He could always have my Focus ST2 in Red with front and rear parking. Its going in October as im getting a TT MK2. It will have done no more than 23000 miles its 12 months old in immaculate condition. Id be looking Â£14000 private or if you prefere to deal with a dealership then speak to Perth Audi in Scotland who are taking in the car.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> Bought a white ST2 for my employee


Any jobs going at your place :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well after much non communication between the so called "dealer principal" who failed to call 3 times when promised by the poor salesman we eventually spoke to the regional sales manager for the Company -EVANS HALSHAW - please note!

anyway after much haggling :evil: ( iwas proper pi$$ed off) they have sourced a 57 plate ST3 with 2k miles in Preston with the same spec and have agreed it at Â£300 over what we were paying for the 56 plate ST2 with 7k on the clock-


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great result  Did you find out what happened to the salesman who crashed it :?:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great result  Did you find out what happened to the salesman who crashed it :?:


He has been an absolute star as it happens, but he has burns up his arms and face :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Great result Andy, now your man has a newer car than you, you need to sell the S3


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Great result Andy, now your man has a newer car than you, you need to sell the S3 * to Dean for next to nothing*


Great idea!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Great result Andy, now your man has a newer car than you, you need to sell the S3 * to Dean for next to nothing*
> ...


Actually Dean my Mrs want his car for a slightly higher price (an extra Â£10) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Such tempting offers :roll:


----------

